# Basketball Courts in Marina/JLT/Greens/Tecom?



## ankushatwork (May 18, 2014)

Hi guys, 

Really keen to know where can one play pickup basketball in these areas? I know there is a Duplays in JLT or close by, but I am looking for something more informal and not time-bound. 

Are there are any courts in the above areas that can one just show up for hoops whenever one wants to?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hado34 (Jun 12, 2013)

*JLT basketball*



ankushatwork said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Really keen to know where can one play pickup basketball in these areas? I know there is a Duplays in JLT or close by, but I am looking for something more informal and not time-bound.
> 
> ...


can go in the JLT park there is a basketball court, free all day and 100dhs i think the evening


----------

